# Honey jars/containers



## Ryan Elder (May 23, 2011)

Which jars or containers are the best, most attractive, and most affordable (most important, I don't want to spend a fortune on jars) for holding honey?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Too many options - one point depends on your location with suppliers, as shipping is very costly these days. I like PETE clear plastic, btu we also use a variety of plastic container types. Being clear, PETE containers display the product well. Glass is heavy, therefore costly and it can break causing safety and other problems. Our insurance carrier even has us listed as "...products in non-glass containers". A liabiltiy concern for them, I assume if one uses glass. That said, I have a friend who only uses glass. Our state fair and many county fairs require glass, but that has to do with using their polariscope to see tiny crystals. Bottom line - nothing is "best", it's all a matter of personal tastes/ opinion and what is avaialble readily. Consumers don't like the milky type plastics like HPDM as well as PETE. But, we're forced to use that plastic on some specialty containers, because that's the plastic they come in - angels, bees & larger bulk jugs.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Around here plastic doesn't sell...you need to sell in glass. Plastic bags are banned at all markets and plastic in general is seen as "evil." I know, I know...but you need to know your market to find out what sells best. Try different types of containers and see what sells best than go with those. Good luck.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Most of the time it's a compromise of sorts. I won't put up honey in plastic. Just don't like plastic nor do my customers. But oh boy do I pay for shipping when I order glass. I have a beek friend who has a large operation and I often buy my glass jars from him which vastly reduces my costs.


----------



## Bee Goddess (May 11, 2011)

I do plastic and glass.
Plastic travels lighter and better when working craft shows and my preference is Better bees plastic "bee skeps" with the flip top lids.
Their prices are great.
I do have a couple of cases of glass but sell just as much of one as the other.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I sell about half glass and half plastic. The plastic squeeze bottles are handy and they can be refilled from the glass containers. So some people buy a plastic squeeze bottle and then a glass quart jar to refill the plastic. People with kids like plastic.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Found this link the other day. Sent in for some samples. http://www.sailorplastics.com/index.php?cPath=0_22


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I offer both plastic and glass. I service all kinds of customers. At my farmer's market table, an old man picked up a 3# plastic milk jug. His wife scolded him and picked up the glass canning jar. Same quantity, same price, but she was convinced they should buy glass. After a few minutes of debate, she said, "But I can use this canning jar for the green beans we're canning in two weeks."

Debate settled. He went with the canning jar. Canning jars are fairly cheap, easy to buy and seasonally available just about everywhere. They don't have much "class," but their functionality and potential reuse is unmatched.

I have since switched to cheaper glass quart jars that are more of a mayo style (with no embossing) and a one-piece lid. Yep. Customers complained how they could not reuse the jars for their canning projects.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

May I respectfully disagree about canning jars not having "class". Those canning jars have the atmosphere of a home product that is wholesome. Clean jars just sparkle and can be fancied up with ribbon or raffia and not to forget......a beautiful label! I am currently using 4 oz. jelly canning jars for beeswax candles and the glass glows from the flame.

I have seen quart canning jars with a square piece of material between the ring and the lid and tied with twine, ribbon or raffia. Looks nice. Some purchases occur because of appeal to the eye! People like quaint and country! The customer being able to reuse the canning jar is also another selling point.

Attractive product and packaging, quality product, economical (reuse of jar) all help sales.


----------

